# WC petrochromis orthognathus sp. ikola



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

Just got these in two weeks ago.

Finally started taking flakes.
































































Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

With the annectens polli too, Gorgeous! :thumb:


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

How many did you get and what size tank are they in? Just curious on your experiences as my f1s are pretty aggressive for their size.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Beautiful fish but some of the meanest fish I've ever kept.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

NorthShore said:


> Beautiful fish but some of the meanest fish I've ever kept.


Yeah...I'm starting to think that, and mine are only at the 3" mark.


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

@ eez, thank you Sir! But they will not stay together for long. I'm moving the petros to my petro thank soon.

@FG, I have 16. I actually don't think these fish are that aggressive compared to other petros I have kept. But they may need to settle in more and breed before true aggression is seen.

@ NS, thank for the compliment. How many did you have in your group?


----------



## frschul (Mar 10, 2004)

Nice score Thai....
I got my group from Old World Exotic early last year (5/5)....
I have them in a 125 gallon (6 footer) along with Red Fin Famula Bangwe (3 trios).
They are least aggressive petros that I have .... and believe me I have a lot of petros.
The alpha male is 6.5 inches ... they rest of the group is in the 5 - 6 inch range.
Once again good score ...
breed like rabbits ..... 
I get anywhere from 20 to 50 babies from the different females.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Guys, thanks for the input. As I've not had any other Petos, I'm just learning their personalities. And, I'm wondering if I bit off more than I can chew for a 5 ft 120  Time will tell. I thought about selling them, but I remember why I wanted them when I see beautiful pics like Thai's! Keep the pics coming, please! :thumb:


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

myjohnson said:


> @ eez, thank you Sir! But they will not stay together for long. I'm moving the petros to my petro thank soon.
> 
> @FG, I have 16. I actually don't think these fish are that aggressive compared to other petros I have kept. But they may need to settle in more and breed before true aggression is seen.
> 
> @ NS, thank for the compliment. How many did you have in your group?


I had 6. They were very eventually separated into 6 tanks. The dominant fish was relentless. The group was not big enough.


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

frschul said:


> Nice score Thai....
> I got my group from Old World Exotic early last year (5/5)....
> I have them in a 125 gallon (6 footer) along with Red Fin Famula Bangwe (3 trios).
> They are least aggressive petros that I have .... and believe me I have a lot of petros.
> ...


'

Thanks Frank!

I been waiting a while for these. I too see that they are not nearly as aggressive as some of the big boys I got. I plan on moving them into the main petro tank soon so that should help.

Even in the current tank with just 16 petro ikola and 25-30 tropheus polli I see very little aggression...then again there is no breeding yet. :wink:

I'm moving some of my petro chimbas to make room for these guys.


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

Floridagirl said:


> Guys, thanks for the input. As I've not had any other Petos, I'm just learning their personalities. And, I'm wondering if I bit off more than I can chew for a 5 ft 120  Time will tell. I thought about selling them, but I remember why I wanted them when I see beautiful pics like Thai's! Keep the pics coming, please! :thumb:


These are the smaller type petros. It's very doable in a 5' 120g if your numbers are right.

Also, I have notice less aggression in f1 petros.

I will try to keep this thread updated with pictures when I feel like taking them. :thumb:


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

NorthShore said:


> I had 6. They were very eventually separated into 6 tanks. The dominant fish was relentless. The group was not big enough.


yeah, I think having just 6 has a lot to do with it.

Just 6 tropheus in a group is bad. I can only imagine what a group of 6 petros will do to each other.


----------



## areuben (Jul 17, 2003)

I'm with northshore - the meanest petros I ever kept along with some red fin ubwari. I had a group of 8 of the ikola , mature WC adults in with 12+ other petros and like northshore, the aggression was relentless. Too bad because the coloring and markings on those ikolas is outstanding.


----------



## marrylee (May 18, 2011)

Hehe....I plan on moving them into the main petro tank soon so that should help. .........


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Thai...any pics of the main Petro tank yet? :drooling: :drooling: :drooling:


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

areuben said:


> I'm with northshore - the meanest petros I ever kept along with some red fin ubwari. I had a group of 8 of the ikola , mature WC adults in with 12+ other petros and like northshore, the aggression was relentless. Too bad because the coloring and markings on those ikolas is outstanding.


What size tank did you have them in?

Again, I really do see an issue with aggression.

They have started breeding and I recently added another 5 of them.

Very little aggression.


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

Floridagirl said:


> Thai...any pics of the main Petro tank yet? :drooling: :drooling: :drooling:


Not yet. 

Been lazy with the camera but for you I will try to take some and post up.

I'm aiming for next weekend.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

myjohnson said:


> Floridagirl said:
> 
> 
> > Thai...any pics of the main Petro tank yet? :drooling: :drooling: :drooling:
> ...


Can't wait. I'm going to get some updated pictures of my tank...but not all of us can take pics like Razzo....sigh....I need a new camera!


----------



## swk (Mar 16, 2010)

myjohnson said:


> Floridagirl said:
> 
> 
> > Thai...any pics of the main Petro tank yet? :drooling: :drooling: :drooling:
> ...


Shoot, I've been trying to get this guy to post a FTS of that beast since he set it up. Too busy taking pics of his reef tanks these days :lol:


----------

